# New R3-SL build-up



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Just picked up the frame friday night. Size 56. Will have Red brifters and derailures. Zipp SL handlebar, stem to be decided,saddle to be decided,KCNC brakes,SRM DA crank,Zipp 404 tubbies and hopefully powercordz/nokon combo. The porky fork will be replced later on, same with the seatpost.

John


----------

